# Blackbeard's Chest



## Scary Jerry (Feb 24, 2006)

We'll be showing Blackbeard's Chest at the Norcal Pirate Festival in Vallejo, CA June 18 and 19. Admission is free!

Please come visit and talk for a while!

http://youtu.be/02EXBGUsiXg

Thanks

Jerry Jewell
Skulltronix
916 600-2295


----------

